# skype: software working sound blocked?



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

I have working version of skype - but it seems the sound doesn't work when I am using it here???

Anyone know if this is related to UAE site blocking pls?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> I have working version of skype - but it seems the sound doesn't work when I am using it here???
> 
> Anyone know if this is related to UAE site blocking pls?


Has it ever worked here?

There are currently problems with Internet connectivity in the ME because of an undersea cable being cut.

BBC NEWS | Technology | Severed cable disrupts net access.

If it's not that then it may be something to do with:

1. The sound being accidentally muted
2. Your headphones are broken
3. Your soundcard is broken
4. Headphones aren't properly connected to the computer
5. Some kind of driver issue - can happen if you've recently changed hardware/software configuration

Other than that and not seeing the machine settings, that's all I can think of. 

HTH


----------



## MizzouMike76 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hi*



greatexpectations said:


> I have working version of skype - but it seems the sound doesn't work when I am using it here???
> 
> Anyone know if this is related to UAE site blocking pls?


Hey, my first post! I hope this helps, as I ran into a similar issue with Skype not long ago.

I had just installed Skype a few weeks ago, and it worked fine for a while. I have a headset which I plugged into the mic and headphone jacks on the front of my laptop.

Last week, same thing, sound problems. For me, I could hear just fine, but my mic wasn't working. I had to go into the Control Panel and open up my audio settings and make sure there was a mic selected for the mic jack, headphones for the headphone jack. I have a Dell laptop and the icon was Sigma Tel audio settings. I have a feeling this is not going to be the same for you unless you have a Dell laptop; in which case, try and find out what/where your jacks are controlled, and see if your laptop/desktop (read: WINDOWS) decided you don't really know what you have plugged in where.

I almost went crazy when this first happened to me. I hope this information helps and you get back on Skype soon!

Keep us posted.

Michael


----------



## MizzouMike76 (Dec 21, 2008)

Apologies for the overpost!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks all.

problem defo not pc related - used the software yesterday overseas...

issue is either the cable ?? or skypeout blockage by DU...

will let you know if it turns out to be the latter: at that stage I may need to get a UK VPN or the location scrambling software

(if not illegal of course...)


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I think all the internet is currently affected, even my condos' net is slow.

I think whenever the internet is slow, the mood in my family gets sour.

Anywho, if you want me to come look at it, and try my VPN on your network, I will. I'm at the Palm Jumeirah, so if you're not far away, I'll stop by. I use a VPN from StrongVPN and I use it for my slingbox. I think my skype has been screwed up lately too, and my friends in JBR have been complaining that thiers wasn't working.

I'd say ride it out, and if needed, later on, rent a VPN. But, if you want me to stop by (as long as you're not too far away from the Palm) I'll stop by.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MizzouMike76 said:


> Hey, my first post! I hope this helps, as I ran into a similar issue with Skype not long ago.
> 
> I had just installed Skype a few weeks ago, and it worked fine for a while. I have a headset which I plugged into the mic and headphone jacks on the front of my laptop.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem as well a few months ago. My mic suddenly muted itself and as you have rightly said, I almost went mad!!! I did manage to fix it...... eventually!!! I can't remember how I did it but I posted what I did on the forum. Might be worth doing a search and looking for that thread - I think I started that thread in mid September!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

One thing I always do, retardedly, is I press mute on the microphone itself and then forget that I did it...


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks guys...

hope it's just an internet speed issue...i'm on the basic package...and it's SLOW!

for future reference, anyone know the price on a UK VPN pls?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> hope it's just an internet speed issue...i'm on the basic package...and it's SLOW!
> 
> for future reference, anyone know the price on a UK VPN pls?


 
I pay 12.50 per month for a UK and US dedicated IP.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

mine wasnt working until i switched it to my uk vpn. not sure if that was a coincidence or if it was the reason.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks... 12.50 AED? USD? GBP?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

My Skype-to-Skype is working fine here. I also use du. In fact I think I am using from same location as you... (if I remember other posts correctly)

Skype Out does not work for me and I believe that is a blockage issue

I have used Skype recently (since the cable fall out) and the quality did seem to be less good (patchy). My phone line has also seems to have been affected (not always able to make international calls; bad echo on line when I do succeed)

Hope that helps!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

maryos said:


> My Skype-to-Skype is working fine here. I also use du. In fact I think I am using from same location as you... (if I remember other posts correctly)
> 
> Skype Out does not work for me and I believe that is a blockage issue
> 
> ...


Thanks - it does...

may need to look into a VPN - or make alll my calls from the office


----------

